# Anyone tried the Baratza Sette 30?



## fattim (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm looking for a grinder with as small a footprint as possible - I currently use a Krups one that's OK but saw the Sette 30 in a coffee shop and its pretty small.

Anyone got any experience with it?

TIA

Tim.


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

@fattim - not sure if the Sette 30 is out yet?

https://www.baratza.com/grinder/grindersette-30/

Dimension wise, looks to be the same as the other Sette grinders (no surprise there), there's been plenty of discussion on the 270 and 270W on here


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Is it available yet? There's a little thread about it here:

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?37225-Introducing-the-Baratza-Sette-30


----------



## fattim (Feb 16, 2017)

Pretty sure there was one for sale in the coffee shop I went into in Rugby last week. I might call them to double check.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm fairly certain it's not been released yet, what's your budget and is the grinder for espresso or something else?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

https://www.baratza.com/grinder/grindersette-30/

it's not out yet, unless i have fallen asleep and its already Summer .


----------

